
Celebrities among dozens charged in sweeping US college admissions fraud scheme - breitling
https://www.smh.com.au/world/north-america/celebrities-among-dozens-charged-in-sweeping-us-college-admissions-fraud-scheme-20190313-p513p3.html
======
detaro
front page, please check for duplicates before submitting:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19368815](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19368815)

------
bazooka_penguin
How does stuff like this not delegitimize prestigious schools? Imagine having
a school full of kids so dumb their rich parents have to pay milluons just to
get them in. I wouldnt want to go there, how am I supposed to believe the
institution has any integrity? If they're taking money for admissions what
else could they be taking money for?

~~~
lawpoop
The point of Elite colleges are the networking, not the education you get.

